# What's the best shop idea ?



## Hal H

What's the best idea you did to improve your shop, or idea you've seen.
A piece of equipment,  shop layout,  new lights, or  anything else ?

Hal


----------



## T Bredehoft

Lights. I've converted almost completely to LEDs, strips on the ceiling, four photoflood reflectors, a couple of close-up units.  I can see what ever I want, don't have to move a light or a fixture to see better.


----------



## intjonmiller

High density storage. I'm in a 1950s excuse for a one car garage, and I do wood and metal working, so every cubic inch counts. Mismatched cabinets picked up from various sources over time was not a bad way to start on the cheap, but ultimately resulted in a LOT of wasted space where they didn't fit the space efficiently. Wasted space + growing tool collection = stuff everywhere and nowhere to work.


----------



## FOMOGO

Along the same lines as Jon, loft/mezzanine storage areas, ceiling height allowing. Keeps your work areas clear and usable. Mike


----------



## Groundhog

I partitioned off a small area (6'x10') with a single 5' high wall in a corner to make an area to do sanding, grinding, polishing, etc. It is pretty amazing how much grit it keeps out of the rest of the shop.


----------



## MetalMonkey

HEAT! Had an NG heater hanging from the ceiling at my last house in the two car garage/shop.   Here at the new-to-us place I have a 30x40' shop, but no real efficient way to heat (no NG available)...


----------



## MozamPete

One of the most useful things I did was mounting a number of plug sockets along the front of my workbench - great for plugging in the hand power tools, power supplies, charges, etc which are only needed occasionally.  Nice to have power available exactly where you need it.

These were just a number of old sockets that I had replaced in my house when tidying up the kitchen.


----------



## Hal H

Metal monkey

Have you checked into propane ? Fill your tank in the summer when the price of propane is at it's cheapest.

Hal


----------



## Hal H

Pete

Nice vise, is that a quick release lever under the handle ?
What voltage are you outlets ?    The placement of you outlet saves having the cords run all over the top of the bench.

Hal


----------



## wlburton

My default wall covering in all my shop spaces is peg board (painted with a light colored semi-gloss paint to make it easy to keep clean and to brighten the space), even where shelves, benches, or cabinets will be going.  That makes every non-covered wall space available for hanging tools and materials, even under benches and over doorways.  The photo to the left shows part of one wall covered with some of my tools for removing dents from band instruments.  I keep some smaller and more fragile tools and supplies in drawers and plastic parts boxes or on shelves, but with peg board everywhere I can fit a huge number of tools--along with steel, brass, aluminum, and plastic rod stock--into a relatively small space. 

Bill


----------



## MozamPete

Hal H said:


> Pete
> 
> Nice vise, is that a quick release lever under the handle ?
> What voltage are you outlets ?    The placement of you outlet saves having the cords run all over the top of the bench.
> 
> Hal



Yes, a 6" Record No.36 quick release vice - it had been badly abused in the past but I got it back to a usable state http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/record-bench-vice-restoration.48067/

South Africa have a nice chunky 240 Volt, 16 Amp plug as standard - great for the workshop and the power tools, a little less space efficient for all electronics in the house - Multiplug adapters get pretty large.  They are starting the process of changing to a new smaller plug as standard - hence why I replaced these sockets in the kitchen to fittings which had both socket type on them - but that is going to take decades to catch on.


----------



## intjonmiller

wlburton said:


> My default wall covering in all my shop spaces is peg board (painted with a light colored semi-gloss paint to make it easy to keep clean and to brighten the space), even where shelves, benches, or cabinets will be going.  That makes every non-covered wall space available for hanging tools and materials, even under benches and over doorways.  The photo to the left shows part of one wall covered with some of my tools for removing dents from band instruments.  I keep some smaller and more fragile tools and supplies in drawers and plastic parts boxes or on shelves, but with peg board everywhere I can fit a huge number of tools--along with steel, brass, aluminum, and plastic rod stock--into a relatively small space.
> 
> Bill


When I built my custom cabinets for my shop I made the backer out of peg board instead of solid melamine or plywood so every cabinet can have pegs when appropriate. I find it far more useful than a giant pegboard across the wall (where a cabinet should be). Best part was finding three sheets of white pegboard in the cull lumber section at Home Depot because a corner had been damaged on all three, like someone ran the pallet into a rack or something. Less than 1 square foot of damage, but 70% off. If I hadn't seen that when I went to pick up materials for another part of the project I doubt it would have occurred to me to use it in the cabinets.


----------



## wlburton

intjonmiller said:


> When I built my custom cabinets for my shop I made the backer out of peg board instead of solid melamine or plywood so every cabinet can have pegs when appropriate. I find it far more useful than a giant pegboard across the wall (where a cabinet should be). Best part was finding three sheets of white pegboard in the cull lumber section at Home Depot because a corner had been damaged on all three, like someone ran the pallet into a rack or something. Less than 1 square foot of damage, but 70% off. If I hadn't seen that when I went to pick up materials for another part of the project I doubt it would have occurred to me to use it in the cabinets.


I've used pegboard in the back of a cabinet before too, which is a great idea, but I was referring mainly to situations (an unfinished basement or garage) where there wasn't any wall covering to start with, and using full sheets of pegboard instead of drywall, plywood, or chipboard--about the same price but with total flexibility for "tool hanging."

Bill


----------



## Hal H

In our old shop it had become very dark from years of welding, grinding , wood stove and just time.
 It was like working in a cave. We had the ceiling and walls painted white.
What a difference that made. It was like you opened the big sliding doors and let the day light in.

Hal


----------



## ch2co

I will echo heat, lots of light, and plenty of power outlets. I have the added advantage of a bathroom and kitchenette attached. VERY convenient.


----------



## Rustrp

Expandale walls! We always need more space for the new acquisition we will design a job for some day soon.


----------



## Sewdude

Lights are always great! Leather machines, belt sander, lathe, milling machine, band saw all are on wheels! Nice for cleaning or rearranging when new equipment jumps in your truck! LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## th62

Dust and dirt flying around in the workshop is an inherent problem.   I don't get to use my workshop a lot these days so to keep my tools clean and free of dust I haung clear plastic sheets ocer the shelves, everything stays nice and clean now.


----------



## Rex Walters

My current house had an unfinished 20' x 20' shed out back (which in hindsight was probably the deciding factor in it becoming my current house!). Being short on time I paid contractors to install an electrical panel, lighting, interior walls, and paint.

In addition to putting in LOTS of (LED) lighting and chest high utility outlets, I thought I was incredibly clever to have them make one of the interior walls out of 3/4" construction grade plywood rather than gypsum wallboard. Now on that wall I never have to look for a stud when hanging tools or whatever on the wall. It doesn't take paint nearly as well, but who cares in a shop?

Now in hindsight, I was incredibly stupid to have them make three walls out of gypsum wall board. Most of them have half sheets of 3/4 ply screwed into the studs.

Other things I can recommend for any shop:


Vinyl floor tiles to cover the concrete floor. Saves tired feet and dropped tools. If I did it over again, I'd choose a flat surface rather than the diamond pattern I've got now: easier for carts/whatever to roll over, and easier to find dropped parts.
These things with 1/4-20 all-thread are *great* for hanging shelves and other things from exposed beams/rafters: https://www.mcmaster.com/#threaded-rod-plates/=16x30bg
If your wifi signal reaches the shop, a Sonos Play:1 speaker for streaming music (or ballgames with MLB.tv)
Ikea solid bench tops and construction grade 4x4s make great work benches.


----------



## Downunder Bob

MozamPete said:


> Yes, a 6" Record No.36 quick release vice - it had been badly abused in the past but I got it back to a usable state http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/record-bench-vice-restoration.48067/
> 
> South Africa have a nice chunky 240 Volt, 16 Amp plug as standard - great for the workshop and the power tools, a little less space efficient for all electronics in the house - Multiplug adapters get pretty large.  They are starting the process of changing to a new smaller plug as standard - hence why I replaced these sockets in the kitchen to fittings which had both socket type on them - but that is going to take decades to catch on.



Yes a nice chunky 240 V with 16 Amps we have the same in Australia. Although plugs and sockets are 10 and 15Amps. Traveled around southern Africa in 2014 but don't remember Ladysmith.


----------



## Hal H

Never move into a shop with out having the walls, ceiling painted and the floor finished.
  It's amazing how fast a shop fills up.

You guys a posting a lot of nice shop tips.

Hal


----------



## MozamPete

bobshobby said:


> Traveled around southern Africa in 2014 but don't remember Ladysmith.


Not surprising, Ladysmith is about 1/2 way between Joburg and Durban but is bypassed by the main motorway so you wouldn't go there unless you were intending to.


----------



## tweinke

Hal H said:


> Never move into a shop with out having the walls, ceiling painted and the floor finished.
> It's amazing how fast a shop fills up.
> 
> You guys a posting a lot of nice shop tips.
> 
> Hal



I will second that, just have almost finished putting stuff back after wiring and sheetrock, painting. What a pain in the rear.


----------



## markso125

If you run a lot of steel parts look at getting yourself a magnetic nail sweep, they are only around $30-$40 USD. I have found its a lot easier to clean up the floors with one of those then it is trying to get steel chips out of everywhere(it even pulls chips out of the cracks in the floor). They also have a quick release built in so you just have to hold it over your metal bin, pull the release and all the chips fall off.


----------



## Rustrp

I think many good ideas have been mentioned. One that hasn't been covered is the time it takes to overcome our procrastination to accomplish a shop project that's beneficial to everything that happens in our shops. It could be anything from painting a wall (white preferred) to installing an electrical outlet or a light. The paint and light helps with the vision and the outlet helps with the time saved stringing an electrical cord, along with the safety factor (trip/fall) involved. My experience has always been; Why did I wait so long! 

My shop is for my business but even with 3.500 sq. ft. I still deal with the 10# in a 5# bag syndrome (addiction) to acquiring metal working equipment, along with not sell something I no longer use. With the exception of my old Lodge and Shipley lathe and 1980's Bridgeport mill, the remainder of my shop equipment is sheetmetal/welding fabrication related, but this still requires isolating grinding (abrasive) projects from shears, brakes, and anything that has a way or gib coated with lubricant. 

Even when I do the shop layout to scale prior to moving in, I still encounter space issues or find myself walking around something which adds too many footsteps to the process. A few pieces of equipment require a forklift bigger than my 5,000# lift so I try to position things one time. Losing 200 sq. ft. (more than most hobbists work space) on my last move has been a struggle. After moving my sheet storage rack about a year ago, I discover I need to turn my shear 90° from it's current position. It's only been about two months since this epiphany so hopefully I will get this done soon. I'm hoping a pivot on one anchor bolt will prevent running new electrical.


----------



## Tailormade

Those threaded rod plates look pretty cool, and might not be to hard to make if you've got a drill and a welder.

However, I feel like for most people's needs, unistrut attached across however many rafters or joists (depending on your shop situation) with fitted plates inside and bolts or chunks of all thread through them allow for really nice and fairly easy hanging shelving or whatever else you have to hang.  I did a lot of this in my previous home shop, if pictures are needed to make it make sense, I'll try and find some pictures of those.


----------



## zmotorsports

Hal H said:


> Never move into a shop with out having the walls, ceiling painted and the floor finished.
> It's amazing how fast a shop fills up.
> 
> You guys a posting a lot of nice shop tips.
> 
> Hal



Agree 110%.  When I built my last shop in the early 90's I ran out of money right about the time I was getting ready to do insulation, sheetrock and lighting.  I opted to move in my tools and equipment and work to generate some revenue then I would finish it.  My sweet wife talked me into just finishing it before moving in.  As much as it pained me to do, I borrowed about $5k to completely finish the shop including taping, mudding and paint.  I then moved in and went to work in which I was able to pay off the small signature loan in about 3 months.

At the same time a couple of friends were building shops and opted to wait and finish as they could afford it.  One NEVER got done and he is now finishing it off so he can move.  He mentioned how upset he is that he is finishing it off for someone else to enjoy but he never did.  The other friend finished about half of the shop but never moved the tools and equipment to finish the other half.  That was 25+ years ago.

I concur that I would never move in and start working until the shop it completely finished.

Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports

The best shop idea I've had to increase my enjoyment was actually my wife's idea, not mine.  Last July (2016) my wife snapped one day at the junkyard neighbors I had and how badly our neighborhood was deteriorating.  She said we were moving and she wanted me to have a larger shop and a place to store our coach indoors and I could tell there was no changing her mind this time.

I have been absent for many months now trying to get into our new home and construct my new shop.  The best idea was in fact to move and build a bigger shop so I am not tripping over myself trying to work.

My new 3k square foot shop behind our new to us home on 3/4 acre lot.






Concrete scheduled to pour on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday of next week.  They are currently hanging sheetrock.  Hopefully be in the shop working and making chips soon.

Mike.


----------



## intjonmiller

Mike, I'm in Riverdale by day, Layton by night. Let me know if you need a hand when you're ready to move in to that beautiful new shop. I'll PM you my info.


----------



## Silverbullet

That's the best idea , BIG BIGGER BIGGEST . The better your shop will be depends on the size. I never heard anyone complain there shops so big they  cant work in it. The more room the better the storage and working area. Keith Rucker on YouTube built a excellent shop building , separating the wood and metal shops. It's the best shop layout I've seen for the hobby or working man.


----------



## zmotorsports

intjonmiller said:


> Mike, I'm in Riverdale by day, Layton by night. Let me know if you need a hand when you're ready to move in to that beautiful new shop. I'll PM you my info.



Jon, thank you so much.  I am flattered by the offer.  I will keep that in mind and keep your contact information handy.  I hope I have my ducks in a row for moving the equipment but I will definitely keep your offer in mind, although I hate asking people for help.

When we purchased our new home, it took me and my son three weeks to move the shop into the third bay on the new house.  Once the shop is completed I will only have to move it about 50 feet but will more than likely take a lot more than 3 weeks.  We moved the house contents in 3 days.

Either way we may have to meet up once the dust settles as it is nice to put a face with a name.

Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports

Silverbullet said:


> That's the best idea , BIG BIGGER BIGGEST . The better your shop will be depends on the size. I never heard anyone complain there shops so big they  cant work in it. The more room the better the storage and working area. Keith Rucker on YouTube built a excellent shop building , separating the wood and metal shops. It's the best shop layout I've seen for the hobby or working man.



Agreed.  A shop can never be too big.  The wallet can definitely be too small though.

Mike.


----------



## starr256

Keep the junk out. Tripping over stuff in a small shop is bad enough, but when it's stuff that is not associated with the equipment is just plain frustrating. That includes unused tools. Do I really need 15 #2 philips screwdrivers, 13 of which are worthless? Or that old grinder with the burned out motor? Need to be ruthless in a small shop.


----------



## Boswell

starr256 said:


> Need to be ruthless in a small shop



I agree with starr256.   get used to moving stuff out. An inventory of old and broken is a luxury of a large shop.


----------



## Splat

Hal H said:


> What's the best idea you did to improve your shop, or idea you've seen.
> A piece of equipment,  shop layout,  new lights, or  anything else ?



Never let the wife in.


----------



## dlane

Build a bigger shop, separate shed for the someday projects


----------



## hman

Right now I'm faced with an odd space problem.  Huge shop space, almost none of it usable.

Had a shop in Oregon in what amounted to a 3 car garage (2 car spaces plus "shop space), crammed with some nice tools and a 32 year collection of "stuff" (it ain't junk - it's all useful stuff - I just don't know what it's useful for right now).  Plus a work/hobby room in the house.  Also had ½ of a 2 car garage and an interior "project" room as a shop space in Tempe.  My wife and I recently moved to Chandler.  Now all the stuff from both shops is in the new shop space - 32x48ft.  Wall to wall boxes, with narrow aisles so I can get to things.  And as a result of stuff being packed by others, multiple moves, etc., it's totally disorganized.






Somewhere in there are 2 lathes, 2 mills, 2 4x6 metal bandsaws, 2 wood bandsaws, 2 table saws, about 4 grinders, 2 air compressors, welder, etc. etc. etc.

So back to the original topic ... shop ideas.  My own "bright" idea, worked out over the past few weeks, is that it's more important where something LANDS than where it comes from.  There's no sense starting to empty a box of stuff unless you have someplace to put the contents!

So, other than unpacking and building shelves and other stuff for the house, my major activity in the shop has been designing and working on a number of storage organizers.  I'll be posting the first in "POTD" very shortly.


----------



## British Steel

As a couple of weekends' work and a major improvement I finally got around to some wiring, we were dodging (or more often tripping up on) a web of extension cables all fed from a double socket on a 32A ring shared with the kitchen, now a separate consumer unit teed in after the meter supplies our own 32A ring with twelve well-located double 13A sockets (trusting to diversity, there's not often more than 2 of us and neither of us is going to draw more than 4 kw...), three 32A sockets for lathe, welder, phase converter* etc., plus a couple of 16A for "light duty" and outdoor feed. Other than the ring's sockets (with their common 32A breaker), every outlet's fed from its own breaker in the RCD-protected consumer unit and has a lockable-off isolator within 8" of the outlet socket in the interests of Pixie Protection.

My kids are looking forward to no more interruptions to online games etc. when Something Goes Wrong as the house and shop supplies are now on separate RCDs and breakers! The lighting still comes from the house supply and there's a battery-backed fluorescent that gives some light over lathe, mill and the consumer units for emergencies 

 I Knew It Was Worth It when I plugged in a charger for my bike battery without having to climb over piles of tools or find the end of an extension lead, or unplug something else I was about to use...

Dave H. (the other one)

*which has a pair of 3-phase sockets on it for the mill / welder / whatever to plug into - no additional 3-phase wiring to run around the shop!


----------



## woodchucker

hman said:


> Right now I'm faced with an odd space problem.  Huge shop space, almost none of it usable.
> 
> Had a shop in Oregon in what amounted to a 3 car garage (2 car spaces plus "shop space), crammed with some nice tools and a 32 year collection of "stuff" (it ain't junk - it's all useful stuff - I just don't know what it's useful for right now).  Plus a work/hobby room in the house.  Also had ½ of a 2 car garage and an interior "project" room as a shop space in Tempe.  My wife and I recently moved to Chandler.  Now all the stuff from both shops is in the new shop space - 32x48ft.  Wall to wall boxes, with narrow aisles so I can get to things.  And as a result of stuff being packed by others, multiple moves, etc., it's totally disorganized.
> 
> View attachment 265080
> View attachment 265081
> View attachment 265082
> View attachment 265083
> 
> Somewhere in there are 2 lathes, 2 mills, 2 4x6 metal bandsaws, 2 wood bandsaws, 2 table saws, about 4 grinders, 2 air compressors, welder, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> So back to the original topic ... shop ideas.  My own "bright" idea, worked out over the past few weeks, is that it's more important where something LANDS than where it comes from.  There's no sense starting to empty a box of stuff unless you have someplace to put the contents!
> 
> So, other than unpacking and building shelves and other stuff for the house, my major activity in the shop has been designing and working on a number of storage organizers.  I'll be posting the first in "POTD" very shortly.


Seems like you need to get heavy duty shelves in there so you can start processing. put the shelves in so you can stack reasonably to the roof. Open a box, figure out what's in there, mark the sides and stack it on the shelf in an area with like stuff. While those heavy duty shelves are expensive, you'll get double use out of it in the end.


----------



## dlane

“faced with an odd space problem. Huge shop space, almost none of it usable.”
Did they put your household items in the shop too ? that’s what happened to me.
Shop stuff in the house , house stuff in the shop, still sorting things out after a year 
Looks to be a nice size shop when things are put up.


----------



## hman

OK.  I've completed the roll-around small parts organizer.  See post #183 at https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...-did-you-make-in-your-shop-today.67833/page-7


----------



## .LMS.

I have a standalone building that houses my shop.   When we were building it my best move was running electrical under the slab to where my table saw would sit and to where my main bench would sit.


----------



## hman

dlane said:


> “faced with an odd space problem. Huge shop space, almost none of it usable.”
> Did they put your household items in the shop too ? that’s what happened to me.
> Shop stuff in the house , house stuff in the shop, still sorting things out after a year
> Looks to be a nice size shop when things are put up.


Before the van rolled up to the house, I'd drawn up a map of both the house and shop, numbering the rooms.  Then I stood next to the van as it was being unloaded.  So nealy everything went to the right place.  That said, my Oregon house was 2400 square feet, and the new one's only about 1800.  So I did have to send some "excess" house stuff to the shop.  Our Tempe house was 1800 square feet as well, and most of its contents are now here.

I expect it will be at least 6 months before I have the shop reasonably well organized.  And of course, we're still unloading boxes and putting stuff away in the house!  Lots of household stuff has been going to Goodwill.  Tried to hold a garage sale, but very little sold in 2 days, so I've given that up.  As for excess shop stuff, I'll be giving some away to fellow members of the Valley Metals club, selling other stuff here and on Craigs.


----------



## hman

woodchucker said:


> Seems like you need to get heavy duty shelves in there so you can start processing. put the shelves in so you can stack reasonably to the roof. Open a box, figure out what's in there, mark the sides and stack it on the shelf in an area with like stuff. While those heavy duty shelves are expensive, you'll get double use out of it in the end.


I already have one shelf designed for book-size moving boxes.  I'll be building another (rolling) shelf for clear sided 12 gallon totes: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Style-Selections-12-Gallon-Clear-Tote-with-Hinged-Lid/4462415


----------



## starr256

Mine is a small cider block single car garage with carriage doors that houses both wood working equipment and a lathe.  The great idea I had was to put up a canopy in front of the doors and move a workbench out under it.   With door open and a fan blowing I can and do work even with the 95+ F days.


----------



## Downunder Bob

starr256 said:


> Mine is a small cider block single car garage with carriage doors that houses both wood working equipment and a lathe.  The great idea I had was to put up a canopy in front of the doors and move a workbench out under it.   With door open and a fan blowing I can and do work even with the 95+ F days.



Nothing like a cooling breeze when it's hot. My garage shop is under the main roof of the house with ducted evap A/C I've extended the ducting into the garage and mounted a small fan by the lathe. We can get temps up to 45c in the summer got up to 47 a couple of years ago. Fortunately we get a very dry heat so evap A/C work well.


----------



## ch2co

Yup, if you’de going to live in a hot place, make it a dry hot place. Nothing worse than sweat that doesnt evaporate. My shop is in a cool basement, ideal!


----------

